# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أعرابيٌّ يمجِّدُ ربَّه!!

## أبو سهل الحزين

قال الأصمعي: 
بينما أنا أسير في طريق اليمن، وإذا أنا بغلام واقف في الطريق، يمجِّد ربَّه بهذه الأبيات:يا فاطرَ الخلقِ البديـعِ وكافــلًا....رزقَ الجميعِ، سحابُ جُودكَ هَاطلُيا مُسبغَ البرِّ الجزيلِ ومسبلَ السِّـ...ترِ الجميـلِ، عميمُ طَولِكَ طـائلُعظُمَتْ صفاتُـك يا عظيمُ! فجلَّ أنْ...يُحصِي الثنـاءَ عليكَ فيها قـائلُالذَّنـبُ أنتَ لـهُ بمنِّـك غـافرٌ...ولتوبـة   العَاصِى بحلْمِكَ قابــلُرَبٌّ يربِّـي العـالـمينَ ببـرِّهِ...ونَـو  الُـه أبـدًا إليـهِم واصِـلُتَعْصيهِ وهْوَ يسوقُ نَحوكَ دائمًا...مَـا لـا تكـونُ لبعضِـهِ تستاهِـلُمُتفضِّلٌ أبدًا، وأنـتَ لجـودِهِ...بقَبـ  ئِـحِ العِصيـانِ منكَ تُقـابِـلُوإذَا دجَا ليـلُ الخُطـوبِ وأظْلمتْ...سُبُل   الخلاصِ، وخابَ فيها الآمِـلُوَأَيسْتَ مـنْ وَجهِ النَّجاةِ، فمـالـهَا...سبـب  ، ولـا يَدنو لها مُتنـاوِلُيَأتيكَ مِـنْ ألطافِـهِ الفـرجُ الـذي...لمْ تحتسبْهُ، وأنـتَ عنهُ غافِـلُيَا مُوجِدَ الأشياءِ، مَنْ ألـقى إلـى...أَبـوابِ غَيركَ فهْو غـرٌّ جَاهِـلُومَنِ استراحَ بغَيرِ ذِكـرِكَ أَوْ رجَا...أحـدًا سِواكَ فَـذاكَ ظِلٌّ زائِـلُرأيٌ يُلِمُّ - إذا عَـرَتْـهُ مُلمَّـةٌ - ...بسِوَى جَنَابِكَ فهْوَ رأيٌ مَائِـلُعَمَـلٌ أُرِيــدَ بهِ سِـوَاكَ فَإِنَّـه...عَمَ  ٌ - وإنْ زَعَمَ المُرائِي - بَاطِلُوَإذا رَضِيـتَ؛ فكلُّ شَيءٌ هَيِّـنٌ...وَإِذ   حَصَلَتَ فكلُّ شـيءٌ حَاصِلُأَنَا عبدُ سُـوءٍ آبِـقٌ كَـلٌّ عَـلَى...مَوْلـا   أَوزارَ الكَبائِـرِ حاَمِـلُقَد أثقَلَتْ ظَهرِي الذُّنوبُ، وسَوَّدَتْ...صُح  فِي العُيُوبُ، وسِترُ عفوِكَ شَامِلُهَـاقَدْ أَتَيْتُ..وحُسْن  ُ ظَنِّي شَافِعِي...ووَسا  ِلِي: نَـدَمٌ، ودَمْـعٌ سَـائِلُفَاغْفِرْ لعَبْدِكَ ما مضَى، وَارْزُقْهُ تَـوْ...فِيقًا لما تَرْضَى؛ ففضْلُكَ كامِـلُوَافْعَلْ بهِ مَـا أَنْـتَ أَهْـلُ جميلِهِ...والظَّ  نُّ كُلُّ الظَّنِّ أنَّـك فَاعِـلُ"حياة الحيوان الكبرى" للدميري (2/145-155)، بواسطة "شعر الدعوة الإسلامية في العصر العباسي الأول" للجعيثن

----------

